# Hmmmmzzzz Yep



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

11:08Am

Well i dont post much on here but i have a good one coming i will know for sure what is going on around 11:30 Am Its gonna be a good one let me tell ya what.:coolgleam


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Well it is a good one it is about a guy (me) getting his first double and his first k9's 

It started out around 8:30 am i left the house i had 3 **** traps out and 2 k9 sets out. I pulled up to the road to check my **** traps jump outta the truck and start walking down the road. I have 3 sets along this road all with in 150 yards of each other First trap has a small **** in it so i dispatch it and head on down the lane second set is set off but empty i get to the third set and it also has a smaller **** in it so i dispatch it and walk back to the truck. 

I then drive to where i have the k9 sets out it is just about as perfect as you can get two roads come together and it has triangle section of woods where three different lanes meet. The road that runs north and south splits off to meet with the road that runs east and west one lane goes east one lane goes west. Anyways i had one set on the point that is on the N-S road and one set on the point on the east side of the triangle. 

I am driving down the road and i thought i seen something in the first set at this time i am about 200 yards away. As i get closer i do see a k9 in the trap and it is working the Bridger #3 good. Pull up next to him getting ready to take care of him and i look down the lane at the other set and i see another k9 in that trap so now i am really getting pumped up i mean how much better can it get the first k9 sets i really put out i got a double.. Now this is when things get a lil strange. I'm looking at the first one thinking man that sure is a big yote then i notice the other one is about the same size maybe a lil smaller.. I left them because i wasn't sure if they were yotes. I came back with my dad and grandpa and we came to the conclusion that they could of been young wolves or very big yotes lol so that didn't help much really. Anyways i ended up calling the Dnr because i wasn't sure what i had They came out and well I ended up Getting a double on WOLVES for My FIRST k9's ever. 

I think i may be hooked on this K9 crap after all hahaha..


Here is some pics i took of them before the release 



















This is the other one


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

WOW!!!:yikes:


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I do believe at trapper with a little know how,some good size traps, & some beaver bait can put a good dent in the wolf population, much more so than hunting. I'm talking when & if legal guys. Keep calling the DNR until they get tired of coming out. Nice pictures, they kinda stink too, don't they?


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

Thats great. Thanks for the story. How was the release?


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

That must've been a real thrill Rob!!! I can see how you could've mistaken them for coyotes with the coloring of them. The feet are usually the tell-tail sign for me. Them wolves have some big paws on them compared to coyotes.

Joe


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

That is pretty cool. Have you calmed down a little bit:lol:. 
Nice job.
Matt

The first picture with the wolf, looks like you got a nice hold on him.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

That is pretty cool! I'd also like to hear how the release went.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*ROB... you are a wolf killin machine!!!!!!! :SHOCKED: :yikes:  the problem i would have had was shoot first, figure out what i just killed. you did good my man!! how cool is that! :coolgleam they were pretty cool lookin 'yotes... :lol: how did the ***** look?*

i better edit this.... * YOU A WOLF CATCHING MACHINE.... :O)*


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats on the catch. Those are some awsome looking k9's there.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats Rob


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Rob ... congrads ... I think you just knocked Freepop from the 'canine king' throne. That is really cool and a double to boot!

I wondered what was going on, when I saw you post on T-man earlier today.

How did the release go?


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks guys the release went good i have it on Video i will post them also. 

The ***** are still blue as a berry lol the ones i got were alot smaller then the ones i normally catch so i will be waiting another week or so to go after them heavy.



Here is the videos of the dnr letting them go.. 

[ame="http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z5/Ozlow3686/Trapping/?action=view&current=DSCF1181.mp4"]Trapping :: DSCF1181.mp4 video by Ozlow3686 - Photobucket[/ame]


This one talked to us a lil bit. 
[ame="http://s188.photobucket.com/albums/z5/Ozlow3686/Trapping/?action=view&current=DSCF1185.mp4"]Trapping :: DSCF1185.mp4 video by Ozlow3686 - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Really cool Rob!

GO on down to the tavern, first ones on me (I'll have to mail you the $$ though).

I'm guessing their catch pole was a little more substantial than my PVC one, LOL.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Mister ED said:


> Really cool Rob!
> 
> GO on down to the tavern, first ones on me (I'll have to mail you the $$ though).
> 
> I'm guessing their catch pole was a little more substantial than my PVC one, LOL.



Rob... knowin Ed... dont wait for the mailman for a while... :SHOCKED: :lol: :corkysm55 

Rob... very cool... from this day forth you shall be know as......

*WOLFMAN!!!!! :evilsmile :coolgleam*


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

the release video is way cool... I think I messed my pants just watching it, not sure what me and David would have done. calling the DNR was a great idea let them get bit instead of you :lol::lol:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> Rob... knowin Ed... dont wait for the mailman for a while... :SHOCKED: :lol: :corkysm55


:gaga::gaga::gaga:



Wiggler said:


> Rob... very cool... from this day forth you shall be know as......
> 
> *WOLFMAN!!!!! :evilsmile :coolgleam*


 *How about ..... Wolfman Wizz?? Or Wizz the Wolfman??*


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

D&D I think if i would of had a catch pole i would of tried to turn them lose maybe lol dont know that second one was a lil mean. 

No drinking tonight got traps to check in the morning and i have just shy of a dozen to put out tomorrow Like i said i think i am hooked on this K9 stuff could be a bad thing.


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

Rob-

Just have to say you *Your the man!!!! *


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Nice catch Rob


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Wizard3686 said:


> Gun we still have a ton of yotes up here same with fox but we have notice that the foxes tend to stay around town a lil more now then they use to. Im sure the wolves do kill a few yotes every year. It is really funny tho when you hear a bunch of yotes yippin and howling and then you hear one loan wolf or maybe two wolves let out a howl and the yotes shut right up in a middle of a howl.


We had the same thing happen when we were at deer camp, up north. Man when those wolves started in, the yotes shut right up. It made the hair stand up on the back of my neck :yikes: :lol:. It was definately something to hear sitting around the camp fire. I know none of us will forget it.


----------



## cammando b (Sep 6, 2010)

Yup! Very cool! I have seen them around the Kinross Airport in the past and they are awesome critters! Very cool! Good job!


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

That was some wild video on the second one, jaws a snappin, exciting stuff for sure. I would have thought that would be a prime chance to collar, test, etc. a couple wolves. You did all the hard work catching them! Great stuff.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Macker they do do all of that but at the time the wolf guy was out of town on a hunt over in Minn or Ska not sure lol.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

We get the same response from the coyotes at our camp. They will be yipping like crazy until a wolf howls......then they clam right up. I've seen sign of them around our place, but have never had an actual sighting.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Pretty cool. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm (Jun 30, 2010)

Pretty amazing story, pictures and video. Did anyone else notice the very submissive behavior (head down, tail between legs, then wagging tail as it was about to be released)?

Do you know why the wolves were not fitted with radio collars?


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Kaiser Wilhelm said:


> Pretty amazing story, pictures and video. Did anyone else notice the very submissive behavior (head down, tail between legs, then wagging tail as it was about to be released)?
> 
> Do you know why the wolves were not fitted with radio collars?




The wolf biologist was outta town at the time. The dnr office who released these said it was the first time he has done it.


----------



## jcam2412 (Sep 11, 2010)

That right there is the reason I look at this website - awesome stuff. Thanks for sharing. That is something that this city boy would never have the chance to see firsthand.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm (Jun 30, 2010)

Did anything hit the traps after you set them again?

What general area did this take place? County? Private land? Ottawa?

Any idea how many wolves are in that pack?


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Kaiser Wilhelm said:


> Did anything hit the traps after you set them again?
> 
> What general area did this take place? County? Private land? Ottawa?
> 
> Any idea how many wolves are in that pack?



It took place in the central U.P Public land. I have heard up to 10 wolves in this pack i know of atleast 6. Hard thing is where i am i have a couple packs that over lap.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the information - appreciate you sharing - beautiful animals.


----------

